# Ate At A Restaurant Alone



## NYR22 (Mar 21, 2005)

This Indian Buffet, really good food. It's a relatively small contemporary restaurant in my hometown. I used to always go there in high school with friends. I don't believe that I ever ate a restaurant alone in my life. I probably have, just can't recall doing so right now. The majority of my anxiety was anticipatory. I actually considered backing out when I was walking towards the restaurant. Once I actually got into the restaurant and seated, it wasn't so bad. Luckily, I was seated in a corner table, so, there were only people in front of me, not behind me. There was some anxiety when I went to refill my plate at the buffet table a couple of times because you're one of the few people standing up in the room and feel everyone's watching you (Gotta love buffets, haha). I stuffed myself. Other than that, I was pretty confident and calm. I noticed these 2 guys sitting next to me order a dessert and I asked them a question about it. Also, I asked my waiter a question regarding the remodeling of the restaurant because I haven't been there in a few years and there were a few changes to the decor. I had a very good meal and really enjoyed myself. I may go back in a few weeks.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

Way to go, I can't even remember the last time I went out to a restaurant. :con


----------



## Mackenzie (Aug 19, 2009)

Wow, that is pretty impressive! Good for you!! 

I had to eat in a restaurant by myself a year or so ago. I had not choice but to go on a business trip on my own (let's not even get into that one...) and ate on my own at a semi-fancy restaurant since the company was paying. I brought a book with me but felt self-conscious and felt like everyone was wondering why I was there alone...... I was glad to get out of there.

(That said, I had to go out for dinner with two sales reps I had just met the next day and I honestly think that was even worst! At least sales reps are often people who like to hear themselves talk...:b)


----------



## Still Waters (Sep 18, 2008)

Oh,that's so good!! I'm not sure if I could do that-I've passed up a few chances to do something neat and instead suffered alone. - Like,making a dinner out of Lance crackers in order to avoid having to eat real food with actual humans. Good for you!!


----------



## Perfectionist (Mar 19, 2004)

That's awesome! Eating alone at a resturant is something that even people without SA sometimes have trouble with. Way to go!


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

I've eaten at a buffet style restaurant by myself also. It was awkward but I got through it.


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)

Mackenzie said:


> Wow, that is pretty impressive! Good for you!!
> 
> I had to eat in a restaurant by myself a year or so ago. I had not choice but to go on a business trip on my own (let's not even get into that one...) and ate on my own at a semi-fancy restaurant since the company was paying. I brought a book with me but felt self-conscious and felt like everyone was wondering why I was there alone...... I was glad to get out of there.
> 
> (That said, I had to go out for dinner with two sales reps I had just met the next day and I honestly think that was even worst! At least sales reps are often people who like to hear themselves talk...:b)


The next time you have to dine alone at a restaurant, just give me a call and I can be a warm body sitting there for you, so you don't have to look like you are eating by yourself.  I'll pay for both of our meals.


----------



## rstreet1 (May 15, 2018)

Iv been really wanting go places alone like restuarants or a few other places but i dont think im ready yet. How were your thoughts in that situation. Did you just focus on the food or what. How did you get through it without thinking something horrible?


----------



## cubsfandave (Jul 20, 2016)

I rarely eat at a restaurant alone, but 4 or 5 months ago I ate at a Home Run Inn Pizza buffet. It was good, but you gotta tip and that becomes a pain. Would rather just carry out a regular pizza


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

One thing you can do is take your laptop - or a tablet. I was sitting in an extremely busy restaurant yesterday with my family and right near us was a young woman set up on a table for two on her own. They'd even taken the other chair away so she was just sitting there typing away without a care in the world.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Cool! :yay


----------



## smoothlinghs (Jun 2, 2018)

Good foryou!
My problem is opposite, I can go alone but not with people..


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Not only for people with SA, but even for majority of your average person, eating alone in a restaurant is anxiety inducing.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Man, I haven't had Indian in a long time. Here in the US, I only go to restaurants if it's with someone. If I do desire something from a restaurant, I'll just get take-out. That way I don't have to tip. 

When I was in the 3rd world though I used to go out to restaurants all the time by myself. It was so cheap. Like you could have a decent meal at a run of the mill restaurant for $3-$4. At that price point, not worth it to cook.


----------

